# F-heit ?????????



## sportytahoe (Dec 9, 2004)

Any women out there tried it.....????? Results????? 

Thanks!!

Straten


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2004)

No, but I just heard about this too and was wondering the same thing


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Do you have a link?  What is it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2004)

f-heit.com Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

It's pretty much the same blend as Hot Rox, and I haven't read too many positive things about Hot Rox.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)

I told Craig when he has some being returned to GNC to nab them for me.  I want to give it a try but not have to pay for it.  LOL  So I am waiting.....I have the SAN Tight he got the other day.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL - I'm using SAN Tight right now.  I can't really see if I like it or not though.  It says only 1 pill per day but I'm thinking about increasing it to 2


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2004)

I tried the Tight a long time ago, but didn't really like it.  I didn't like the Hot Rox either.

Jodie, if you get some of the F-heit...send me some too


----------



## RosieRed (Jul 19, 2005)

*Need help...*



a while ago, i ordered these pill Supra Svelte drops and they never came. SO now i just ordered the F-heit pills. I just received both  pills today.  i don't know which i should take. Which do you think is better and has more of a chance of working. Please help. My email address is Spanishroseinri@aol.com. 

Thanks....


Rose


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

just go for trimax.... its a thyroid hormone, very effective and also catobolic if ur not careful


----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

I knew an anorexic who tried it and said it sucked. Then again, who believes what she says.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 20, 2005)

tirmax??? sucked


----------



## seven11 (Jul 20, 2005)

hell no man, ive used it two times for 2 weeks cycles and lost 5-7 lbs ony each, i leand out dramaticly


----------



## Premiere (Sep 11, 2005)

i no this is old thread is kind of old but oh well....

Would anyone happen to have a link to trimax?


----------



## seven11 (Sep 11, 2005)

i think your to young for trimax


----------

